# what should I have in my BOB



## teenprepper1 (Jan 13, 2013)

My BOB is as heavy as shit. IDK what to do about it. I didnt add a sleeping bag. that is one thing I am debating. I am 15. Also I see most people forget to add extra clothes or sleeping bags or tents. should I have a sleeping bag. It adds so much weight. I have in my bob. A pocket shower. SOL Hybrid and a extensive medical kit with sutures etc. a survival kit with the essentials being a rain catching system by SOL and a SOL sleeping bag. But I think I should add my real thermal sleeping bag from REI. I feel sleeping arrangements and clothes are important! Any thoughts. Also I have mini BOB in my bob so if I need to scout I have a tiny version, it is a german gas mask bag. Also I have a fire kit, freeze dried food from wise company and some tolitries like toothpaste and baby wipes. my bag has no more room. What should I do to get the sleeping bag and clothes in?
Thank you so so much guys!


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------Being a teenage prepper is hard lol


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Please do a search for posts/threads about BOB contents. There are a lot of posts about this subject and multiple repeats can upset the more seasoned members here. When that happens the more snarky members are sent on the attack.


----------



## MDsapper (Mar 12, 2013)

weight is a very important factor here, and the biggest thing is to not add b.s. items. now what is your plan for your bob? to you plan to stay out for a week or a month or more?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

teenprepper1 said:


> What should I do to get the sleeping bag and clothes in?


Try a molle type bag or use straps to attach your sleep sack to your current bag. Rolling the clothing inside the sleep sack can save a little room if you attach it externally.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Define 'heavy'. You are 15 years old, and so probably have a great deal of potential to increase muscle mass and conditioning. The bag might be too heavy, but you might be able to get a lot stronger too. 

Also, skills are at least as important as goodies in your bag. At 15, I would highly reccomend a highly physical self defense course, boxing, wrestling, mma.. try several and stick with what you enjoy doing. Just remember, if the class does not include practice against a fully resisting opponant, it does not work. Also practical medical courses, those suture kits are nice to have, but if you dont know how to use them, stuff like that is extra weight.

How you pack your bag makes a big difference in how well it carries, not all weight is the same. Heavy stuff low and close to the body, with lighter stuff higher and further out. try different configurations and see what works for you.

Prioritize whats in your bag for your area. I live in montana now, so shelter and fire are pretty important. when i lived in california, my focus was more on food and blending in. Most of the year shelter wasnt all that necesary for where i lived. 

If i was 15 again, my main focus would be on physical fitness, building cardio and muscle mass. Then self defense, then other skills such as medical, and outdoor skills...


----------



## walter (Jun 5, 2013)

I would think a sleeping bag is one of the most if not the most important items in most climates. Go out for three days and throw away anything in you BOB you didn't use.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I have to second Walter. The best way to figure out what you really need is to take your bag out on several trips to find out what you actually use. Food, water, security, shelter, first aid, fire, and several blades. Watch some Dave Canterbury wilderness survival YouTube videos. For shelter I carry a tarp. I generally carry the bivy cover from my military sleep system with either a wool blanket or snugpack sleeping bag. If I'm camping not bugging I have my hammock. A good water filter and canteens with canteen cups. First aid kit. I carry bics for fire and flint and steel as back up. Kabar, small knife, hatchet, and folding saw. Headlamp. Light weight longjons, socks, underwear, beanie for night time. Fishing kit and a couple conibear 110's. For food I like small grain couscous (good for camping ask why if interested), tuna, dehydrated seaweed salads and dressing, jerky, almonds, dried fruit, and power bars. 
Thing is all this is mettc dependent. That means it changes due to my goals or objectives, the area and season I'm traveling in, and what societal condition I expect. That's why its best to just go out there with what you need many times until you get a base line for the minimum you need for specific time and conditions so you can alter appropriately for changing circumstances. If you have more specific questions post em and I'm sure either I or one of the real guru's on here can help you out. Don't be afraid to spend an uncomfortable evening or two outside until you figure things out. Just be sure to be safe and don't go by yourself at first.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

If you look to near the top of this page there is a line that says " Home-Forum- Photos- Bugout Bags
Click on Bugout Bags.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> For food I like small grain couscous (good for camping ask why if interested), tuna, dehydrated seaweed salads and dressing, jerky, almonds, dried fruit, and power bars.


We keep a supply of dried kelp, but I never thought of dehydrated seaweed salads. Now I'm googling.  Any particular brand you suggest, or do you dry your own?


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Lake Windsong said:


> We keep a supply of dried kelp, but I never thought of dehydrated seaweed salads. Now I'm googling.  Any particular brand you suggest, or do you dry your own?


I buy mine at trader joes. You can rehydrate in the bag they come in and come with an awesome dressing I only use half of. Called trader joes authentically Korean seaweed salad with spicy dressing. Had to get one and look . I highly recommend this for home eating as well but its great, filling, lightweight nutrition for an evening in the woods.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

Also something i'm gonna check into adding is some of the protein weight lifting powders. These are more often than not very high in protein can be added to water and don't taste that bad. Plus they could be packaged in small packs to easily mix in a water bottle, shake, drink, and keep moving. Just something to consider.


----------



## BullDozer (Jan 1, 2013)

I am a teen prepper. 13. I have a youtube channel (www.youtube.com/user/themightydozer) and i just gotta say bro there isnt enough room due to unecessary items. Rain catchment system? Just use a trashbag. Tent? Tarp. Shower? Why? Just take everything out and put things you think are necessary in 1 pile, and unecessary in another pile.


----------



## BullDozer (Jan 1, 2013)

BullDozer said:


> I am a teen prepper. 13. I have a youtube channel (www.youtube.com/user/themightydozer) and i just gotta say bro there isnt enough room due to unecessary items. Rain catchment system? Just use a trashbag. Tent? Tarp. Shower? Why? Just take everything out and put things you think are necessary in 1 pile, and unecessary in another pile.


Walters idea is very good. Try it.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Join the scouts and go camping. Within a year you will have gone on a mix of hikes and camping trips and you'll sort out what you need for trips of varying lengths from a day hike to a week in camp. Your BOB really won't be much different from what you need for a long weekend camping trip.


----------



## BullDozer (Jan 1, 2013)

Geek999 said:


> Join the scouts and go camping. Within a year you will have gone on a mix of hikes and camping trips and you'll sort out what you need for trips of varying lengths from a day hike to a week in camp. Your BOB really won't be much different from what you need for a long weekend camping trip.


Well the scouts in my area couldnt light a fire with a lighter and easy ignite wood


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

BullDozer said:


> Well the scouts in my area couldnt light a fire with a lighter and easy ignite wood


That's disappointing. Here, the scouts are taught all sorts of stuff due to them being led mostly by members of my family (they just keep rotating through all of the men haha).


----------



## imamanrawr (Jul 26, 2012)

Knowledge and training is best.
Imagine this:
SHTF and you have to bug out. You're sleeping. A giant evil bear comes along,and snatches your bag and food. What do you do?

Now personally I think you should add some fishing line and lures (a pole isn't necessary) and some paracord. I would also rather have a sleeping bag than a shower or rain water catchment system. A while back someone posted they had spearheads in there BOB. Its something I want to add to mine. I'm also planning on adding a take down .22 for hunting small game.

Dehydrated foods are great if you have a water source but if you're low on calories and need that extra energy don't forget a high calorie easily digestible food.

I'd also like to add be careful with the value of your items. You really don't want to add anything too expensive that could make you a target.

As far as scouts go, you're a little old to be starting scouts and there are survival schools with older students that might interest you.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

The ideal age to start scouts is 11, but they will accept participants up to 17 and at 18 you can become an adult volunteer. Effectively you can pick up the skills any time from age 11 or higher.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

BullDozer said:


> Well the scouts in my area couldnt light a fire with a lighter and easy ignite wood


Then pick another troop. Starting a fire is a Second Class requirement.


----------



## BullDozer (Jan 1, 2013)

Geek999 said:


> Then pick another troop. Starting a fire is a Second Class requirement.


Left the scouts a long time ago. Pathfinder youth by dave canterbury is much better


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

BullDozer said:


> Left the scouts a long time ago. Pathfinder youth by dave canterbury is much better


I am sure that is also a fine organization. Between the various organizations for young people I am sure our OP can find something that suits him.


----------



## BullDozer (Jan 1, 2013)

Geek999 said:


> I am sure that is also a fine organization. Between the various organizations for young people I am sure our OP can find something that suits him.


If he would tell me his general vicinity (OPSEC is respected) i could find him a chapter


----------

